# iCarver & Stand for sale



## Todd13 (Aug 18, 2020)

I have an unused iCarver and stand for sale. We bought it for our brewery and got too busy to ever put it to use. I am in Los Angeles. $3000.00 takes it. Shoot me an email. [email protected] responsible for shipping.
May be some free beer in it too.
Cheers,Todd


----------

